
MIT researchers plan “death of the traffic light” with smart intersections - njaremko
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kh7X-UKm9kw
======
bencoder
Could something like this be done/tested with human drivers with optional
speed signs some way back from the intersection "speed required to hit the
green light"?

